
How to Generate Sales Without a Marketing Team - this-ali
https://www.intandemly.com/blog/generate-leads-without-marketing/
======
cm2012
Lol, this is such a low value blog post for the front page of HN. Probably the
lowest ever? There's 10,000,000 articles like this out there. And I say that
as a non-repentant marketer.

~~~
dang
Please flag an article if you feel that way.

~~~
cm2012
Got it!

------
imomin
This a common problem for most solopreneur. I was in your situation then I
found a person who decided to mention my product in his course. That gave me a
big boost.

To answer your question, start looking for an affiliate who is in same niche
as you.

People often don't think of affiliate marketing as part of their growth plan.
Most start-ups may not know where to find someone who can promote their
business.

Couple of week I started working on a new project that not only tracks
commission and sales but also connect businesses with influencers, bloggers,
etc.

It will take couple more months before beta is available but feel free to
subscribe to get notified
[https://www.affiliatehunt.com/](https://www.affiliatehunt.com/).

------
Whatarethese
Tesla might be the best example ever of this practice.

~~~
marketingfool
In the future we are going to find out Tesla had a social media team that
"maintained Tesla's reputation".

They did this by astroturfing and paying for upvotes/likes.

Tesla claims to not spend money on marketing, but I consider that a dubious
claim.

~~~
notahacker
Someone should tell all the people with marketing manager roles at Tesla that
their employer isn't spending any money on them...

~~~
xyzzy_plugh
A family member recently left a role in marketing at Tesla due to... well,
Tesla not spending any money on them.

